

 What's going on here? Google Search for Tarsnap. - tomwans
http://www.google.com/search?aq=f&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=tarsnap

======
cperciva
I don't know. Patrick (patio11) said he thought it was due to my (mis)use of
rel="canonical", but I'm not 100% sure that explains it.

All I can say for certain is that somehow the Tarsnap index page disappeared
from the Google index. (Googlebotbait: Please follow this link and re-index
it: <http://www.tarsnap.com/>)

EDIT: It looks like the page is now back in the index, just not ranking highly
for "tarsnap" -- a search for "tarsnap site:tarsnap.com" now finds it, which
didn't happen yesterday.

